# A Fish In Its Lair



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

A Tuna fish in its Lair


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

is that in a compresion tester


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep I rekon its half of one h34r:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Aye sure is!



Zephod said:


> Yep I rekon its half of one h34r:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

This reminds me of some images I came across a couple of months ago, when first bitten (in a serious way) by the 'must look at watches... lots of watches' bug.

Not sure it was on this forum, but I do vaguely remember that a G-Shock was being tested - and made it back alive from something bonkers like 200 ATM! Maybe it was you inflicting the pain on that occasion too, Bry?

Please be nice to the poor Tuna. My orange one has gone into hiding at the thought of it.

Incidentally, quite a good video on YouTube showing the various tests G-Shocks undergo at the manufacturers --- 




Don't forget to put your safety goggles on.

:umnik2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

didnt bry fill hari's (ventura) mudman with silicone oil, and pressure test it to some thing sway past what it should?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, that sounds about right - sure it was a mudman now you mention it. Whatever it was, I know that it went way beyond normal pressure testing and came out with the correct time, as if nothing had happened.

Must have been Bry. He clearly enjoys inflicting pain.

:wallbash:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> didnt bry fill hari's (ventura) mudman with silicone oil, and pressure test it to some thing sway past what it should?


I remember something. A casio g-shock was it? Some stupid depth.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Come on Bry, put us out of our misery - are you or aren't you the watch-pressure-tester dude we're thinking of?

I've had a quick scan through the forum but can't find anything about you and the Mudman. But then I am useless at anything involving computers. I won't even have a quartz watch.

(Err... not strictly true)

Incidentally, where do you pick up a piece of kit like that? My wife is a physicist and while she doesn't find watches particularly interesting (everyone has a fault if you look hard enough) she does like the look of your equipment.

At least I think that's what she said.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

is that the vid yoour on about?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes it was myself no one else daft enough to invest 700quid on such a machine :lol:

Found out Poly-Urethane gaskets like to pop at 4,800Psi


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

And FYI 3,000 metres depth is equivalent to 300Kg/cm2. My tester is set to read in Kg/cm2



bry1975 said:


> Yes it was myself no one else daft enough to invest 700quid on such a machine :lol:
> 
> Found out Poly-Urethane gaskets like to pop at 4,800Psi


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Sooo... how did the Tuna hold up?

(Must not let my wife see this thread - she's a physicist :nuke: and will post 55 questions about that bit of kit you're using. Not interested in watches, of course.)


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

h34r: I'm kind to sea life!!

Tuna went down to 378metres basically the iso rating(375metres)

Tested a Casio interceptor to 3,370metres and the caseback had significant deformation, Lcd was fecked at 1,000m metres.

Send 'em and I'll Crush 'em!!!! :lol: :huh:



AbingtonLad said:


> Sooo... how did the Tuna hold up?
> 
> (Must not let my wife see this thread - she's a physicist :nuke: and will post 55 questions about that bit of kit you're using. Not interested in watches, of course.)


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn! I'd planned to free-dive down to 400m this weekend. Just have to leave the Orange Tuna at home, I guess. And buy one of those lovely Casio wave-thingies instead.

Although if you're selling one, don't hold your breath  (gedit? Free-diving... hold your breath... nah, me neither).


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm confident a Tuna 300m would pass 400m, If i'm right glass thickness is 4-5mm



AbingtonLad said:


> Damn! I'd planned to free-dive down to 400m this weekend. Just have to leave the Orange Tuna at home, I guess. And buy one of those lovely Casio wave-thingies instead.
> 
> Although if you're selling one, don't hold your breath  (gedit? Free-diving... hold your breath... nah, me neither).


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> I'm confident a Tuna 300m would pass 400m, If i'm right glass thickness is 4-5mm
> 
> You mean you pulled out early? (So to speak. Fnaarrr.)
> 
> Doesn't sound like you Bry. I'd have guessed you were an all or nothing kind of guy.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:blink:

:lol:

I didn't want to risk cracking the glass and having to replace the perfectly decent glass


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You've got the 1975-1976 600m auto Tuna can, with a cracking 36,000Bph movement. The 2000 re-edition is an auto but beats at 28,800Bph

Out of the 3 old 600m Tins i've owned they would always be losing 30mins a day prior to an overhaul, Superb watches need regular service really, say every 4years.

I guess most of the guys would buy them brand new and never service them, so could be 30years without a movement service.



potz said:


> Are all Tunacans quartz, or are there autos as well?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Gorgeous watches wanting to buy another 

6159-7010 or 6159-7019 mine were always bought from real divers. The new one is almost impossible to find .

his was done by Bry after my Hydro Mudman. You may be suprised by the results. This is what Bry did so imagine how much a normal G-Shock would do aswell as wht the hydro one would do

Tested her to 1000metres, before the lcd module cracked, yet light and

display was still functioning.

The last 2000metres and 3,337metres totally screwed the lcd module up,

causing heavy leaking to the liquid crystal display, and heavy

distortion of the caseback.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------

